# Gibson pedals



## Rustngrease (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice set of Gibson pedals,  1/2 comes with a set of 9/16 axels as well, straight , spin great.
10 bucks shipping US lower 48.  Blocks are available for these. There nice and worthy of good offers.  
Cheers


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 15, 2022)

Is there any writing on them at all ?


----------



## Rustngrease (Apr 15, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> Is there any writing on them at all ?



There a killer set, they got polished at some point . perfect working order


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 15, 2022)

Very cool


----------

